# PKK and bong are on



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Plus the brass sleeve and thermometer

Big difference, head must easier to control temp, use dry pumps to get to 80° and it's fine for a second shot straight away so great in the morning


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi Dave, have you used a heatsink before? I'm currently trying to decide between the bong isolator and the heatsink and would appreciate any advice you might be able to offer


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> Hi Dave, have you used a heatsink before? I'm currently trying to decide between the bong isolator and the heatsink and would appreciate any advice you might be able to offer


Never used a heat sink, but can vouch for the bong, I can get the head to stabilise at 85 for 3 quick shots in a row

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

good to know, thanks.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

SafetyThird said:


> Hi Dave, have you used a heatsink before? I'm currently trying to decide between the bong isolator and the heatsink and would appreciate any advice you might be able to offer


 Personally I would go for the heatsink over the bong. Depending on the model you have. 
I have a Mk2, which was steam heated, that I modded to water heated. 
The bong would do this for you. 
You don't need the isolation from the group really, although it helps.

If you have a newer version (older that 2000) then yours is water heated and I would get a heatsink.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Mine is newer , and with the PKK and bong brewing at the right temp and pressure is a doddle

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Mine is newer , and with the PKK and bong brewing at the right temp and pressure is a doddle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


 Why did you need the bong though if yours is newer? Yours was already water heated.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Why did you need the bong though if yours is newer? Yours was already water heated.


The bong isolates the head and stops it over heating and helps you stabilise the temp

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> The bong isolates the head and stops it over heating and helps you stabilise the temp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


 Yeh I know, I made one but found the difference was minimal. The head still over-heated with too much pumping.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yeh I know, I made one but found the difference was minimal. The head still over-heated with too much pumping.


Not my experience with mine

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Mines a Gen 2 Pro, so steam heated.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry for being pedantic, but really annoys me 😂 - Shouldn't the title be PPK as in *P*ressure *P*rofiling *K*it?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

SafetyThird said:


> Mines a Gen 2 Pro, so steam heated.


 You would probably benefit then, not from the isolator but conversion to water heated. 
You can do the same mod for around £5 if you are handy. And make your own isolator with a bit of teflon. 
But bong's one will save you the hassle.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Sorry for being pedantic, but really annoys me 😂 - Shouldn't the title be PPK as in *P*ressure *P*rofiling *K*it?


 Haha, good catch, and english isn't even your first language!


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Sorry for being pedantic, but really annoys me  - Shouldn't the title be PPK as in *P*ressure *P*rofiling *K*it?


No I have the Pressure kit kit !!

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dave double bean said:


> No I have the Pressure kit kit !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


 Well, that's fair enough then! 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> You would probably benefit then, not from the isolator but conversion to water heated.
> You can do the same mod for around £5 if you are handy. And make your own isolator with a bit of teflon.
> But bong's one will save you the hassle.


 Yes, I looked at the threads on that, one of the things that seemed to come up is that they eventually wear/shrink and pop out. I can certainly mod one as I have the tools and skills, but Bong's isolator looks like a solid long term device. Looks like that's the way to go for me then.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

SafetyThird said:


> Yes, I looked at the threads on that, one of the things that seemed to come up is that they eventually wear/shrink and pop out. I can certainly mod one as I have the tools and skills, but Bong's isolator looks like a solid long term device. Looks like that's the way to go for me then.


 Time will tell on my mod I guess, I used the plug that would normally be in the Gen 3, so it should be fit for purpose!
But when I did it bongs isolator didn't exist. 
I'd probably go that way if I was starting from scratch. Water heated is definitely the way to go. 
A heatsink is quite useful, if you like darker roasts that prefer lower temps. But if you prefer medium to light then I don't think there is a massive need for one.

Also, if you add temp reading make sure you know how it's reading and where. 
The LCD temp thing bong sells is a £2 one off ebay, but if you stick it on as is it will under-read by around 5-10C because it has a metal sheath over it. 
I de-sheathed mine, revealing the thermal cell, then stuck this on with ALU tape and some thermal paste.
Now I can happily get the group to around 91-92 and pull my shots. 
With the water heated mod and the thermal mass of the neck, group, and PF combined the water despite coming in super hot is still only 94-95C on the coffee. 
Which gets the nice fruity flavours out.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

I picked up a K type thermocouple thermometer for £10 and tested it against boiling water and ice water and it's within 1 degree so I'm sorted for temperature readings. The thermocouple is fixed to the side of the group head with aluminium tape. It's less neat than Bongs version but it's accurate.


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> I picked up a K type thermocouple thermometer for £10 and tested it against boiling water and ice water and it's within 1 degree so I'm sorted for temperature readings. The thermocouple is fixed to the side of the group head with aluminium tape. It's less neat than Bongs version but it's accurate.


 Any chance you can share a pic? I'm currently exploring my options on a more accurate/perm solution for GH temp reading...had enough of those strips!


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

the digital display is just out of shot but this is how mine looks and you can see the tape holding the thermocouple on. I'd like to get a smaller display and be able to have it neatly fixed but for now, it's accurate and fast responding.


----------

